# On-line Retailers???



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all, I'm looking for a store that stocks Team Associated cars and parts as well as possibly CRC. Where is your favorite place to shop online? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lefthander*

Lefthander has a slew of oval parts for all makes and models...You can find the web site for Lefthander right here on Hobby Talk, if you look to the right and scroll down to Hobby Talk sponsers- under the RADIO CONTROL heading. Just aim your mouse pointer to Lefthander and click. It will take you directly to his site. He is a GREAT guy to deal with, and he is a fellow racer, so he knows his stuff... GO FAST(ER) TURN LEFT:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Eric0424 (Jan 30, 2013)

Which Associated cars and trucks are you looking for?

Checking my records of RC items bought and delivered to me, these are the ones that I have purchased from several times in the past 6 months. I've been a Tower and Omni customer for nearly 20 years.

Tower Hobbies
Omni Models
RC Planet
A-Main Hobbies

...and believe it or not, e-Bay had a lot of things (new and used) I've needed at great prices. You can find some stuff at Amazon as well. I'll shop around to see who has what I need in stock when I'm ordering.


----------

